

ActiveState's Perl and Python distributions go non-free - bsg75
http://www.activestate.com/activepython/license-agreement

======
bsg75
Same for both ActivePerl and ActivePython:
[http://www.activestate.com/activeperl/license-
agreement](http://www.activestate.com/activeperl/license-agreement)

"To use the Software for internal-facing or external-facing production servers
you require a Business Edition license"

Maybe only a problem for those who used their ports on Windows, as they were
the easiest to install without a compile toolchain.

------
numberwhun
Well, if & when people actually decide to stop developing on Windows and stick
to something better like Linux, ActiveState's versions of the language will be
obsolete and this won't be an issue. Python & Perl on Linux are free and not
controlled by a proprietorially controlling corporation.

